
Truck driver invents new tires that let you drive sideways - Fjolsvith
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/30/truck-driver-invents-new-tires-that-let-you-drive-sideways.html
======
hhandoko
As interesting as this might be, what problem exactly is it trying to solve?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Actually, it would be really useful to me for my truck I use to deliver
portable buildings. As my truck and trailer are 40 feet long, it sometimes
takes some jockeying to line the trailer up to the building to load. If I
could have either the trailer wheels shift sideways or the truck shift
sideways, it would be much easier.

~~~
hhandoko
The design seems only suitable for low-speed operations. So for your use case,
it might work.

But I see this as solving one problem and introducing three more, e.g. would
this design be safe for cruising speed (>60km/h) or cornering, and how would
the tyre wear out uniformly over time?

 _PS. Why the downvote? It was a genuine question._

